# Manny "The Pac Man" Pacquiao



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Manny Pacquiao

Manny is so grounded, even though he is, in my opinion, one of the greatest Boxers ever to have graced a ring.

Tools used:
Steadler Clutch pencil 2H, HB, 2B
Tombow Mono-100 6B for background
Blu-Tack for highlights

No Blending on this one, just pencils.

Hope you like it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love looking at your work. Each one is more amazing than the next. Wonderful job.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I love looking at your work. Each one is more amazing than the next. Wonderful job.


Thank you Terry, I am putting them up in chronological order.
I'm glad you can see improvement, I am proud of my latest piece, but am resisting the urge to put it up before the end.

Two more to come.


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

Very nice work!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

SherylG said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you Sheryl.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

great job cjm1972 .,..I kinda hope he beats Floyd Mayweathers ass.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeff said:


> great job cjm1972 .,..I kinda hope he beats Floyd Mayweathers ass.


Thanks Jeff. So do I, he is such a nice guy, so humble, uses his money to help others and is good to mother.
Floyd is undoubtedly good, but could do with learning some humility.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I do like this a lot..and I like the fact that you didn't blend. I think it adds a bit more of a rugged look and it fits him. Very nicely done.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> I do like this a lot..and I like the fact that you didn't blend. I think it adds a bit more of a rugged look and it fits him. Very nicely done.


Thank you chanda, exactly what I thought about the blending. Sometimes we just get lucky with paper texture, but worth keeping in mind for future drawings.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Really nice work Bro.. Great pencil control! I might have gone just a bit darker on the back teeth for the dimensionality.. but your work is *awesome*!

You *really *need to quit your job, Carl, and become a full time artist!

D


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Really nice work Bro.. Great pencil control! I might have gone just a bit darker on the back teeth for the dimensionality.. but your work is *awesome*!
> 
> You *really *need to quit your job, Carl, and become a full time artist!
> 
> D


Thanks David, I see what you mean about the teeth, and a lesson there really in the difference between drawing from photos taken in natural light and, in this case, with flash photography.
Photos taken in natural light are better, by which I mean, the shadows are where they are supposed to be.
Flash photography means light getting into places it just shouldn't be.
I think this is where you can, and should, allow yourself a little artistic licence to rectify such obvious nuances.

I am always learning.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Bro ... 

I have watched you progress for 3 years.. and you are SO far ahead of the field! 

Yep.. always think about what really is.. and not what the lying lens of the camera shows. Think of it as drawing what you see (in reality) and not what the camera wants you to think what you see


----------

